# Conformation Critique Pretty Please



## RosieTosie (Dec 15, 2013)

:-o Besides being out of shape (which we're working on), can you folks tell me about his conformation. He is not trained to ride yet, but based on what you see here, are there any particular disciplines he may better suited for? He is a five year old 15.1 hand Arabian gelding. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice looking fellow. consider that any critique made may not be very accurate, since he isn't squared up to the camera.
his knee looks like maybe the tiniest bit over at the knee, but it could be the angle of the photo (slightly from the rear).

really, he's got good bone, short canons, a nice shoulder, a bit downhill looking, and a bit thick in the throatlatch. he strikes me not as particularly elegant, but eminently serviceable. bet he'd look great in a western saddle.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Although he has his faults, my first impression when I saw him was "I like this horse." He seems like the sturdy, useful type that you can trust to take care of you. I'm trying to decide whether or not he has a bit of a swayed back, or if his high withers and steeper croup (very typical of Arabians I'm told) just make it look that way. I'm leaning towards it just being an illusion though. I'm loving how much bone he has. I would also love to see him in western tack! He seems like the kind of guy that could go all day and still be ready to go.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He looks a good sturdy type but my first thought was also that he seems to be a bit sway backed


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Not having him really squared up, and good lighting, plus the hand over his butt makes it a bit hard to do a proper critique, but what I see, is he's pretty butt high, and thus really down hill. He does have a pretty thick throat latch, but unless you are looking to do upper level dressage, or halter classes with him, not a big deal. He also has a shorter neck than I see on most Arabians. He does have great bone, which is a huge plus, he's got a sweet expression on his face, and while not something I'd buy as a big show prospect, as stated above, a great using horse that won't break down on you. His hocks seem to be placed pretty high, and they do seem a little straight, but he's also looking like he's standing farther under himself like he was just asked to back up or something. He would definitely look good western, the saddle wouldn't over power him, but you would need to get a round skirted saddle as he does have the typical short Arab back. Is he registered? Do you know his parents? Nothing that I see on him that isn't ideal makes me go "don't buy him".


----------



## RosieTosie (Dec 15, 2013)

*Thanks you guys!*

 I really appreciate the feedback. Here he is moving 2nd time with a saddle. You can see what a spit-fire-Arabian he is (just kidding). Marvin's second saddle - YouTube


----------



## RosieTosie (Dec 15, 2013)

@dressagebelle…He was abandoned at the boarding facility my daughter takes lessons at. Apparently he has a quite nice pedigree but I doubt I will ever see it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

are you sure he is five? his face looks like an older horse. He is obviously very undermuscled, but has a bit of possible "butt pillows" indicating fat. sometimes associated with insulin resistance.


----------



## RosieTosie (Dec 15, 2013)

@tinyliny I'm sure he's 5 because he came to the stables as a colt. It is very interesting about the butt pillows, more than one forum member has mentioned that it could be related to insulin resistance.


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

I think he's fantastic! =) He acts very nice in the video and seems happy to please, he honestly looks almost like an arabian that I barrel race against in the summer =) Execpt Flash has a really really dished nose the I'm not found of, pretty though


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Okay so take what I say with a grain of salt because I'm not a confirmation person at all so it's just my preference.

I am really not fond of the way his back is. I'm sure it has nothing to do with his ability to perform or anything but I feel like it'd be really hard to fit a saddle to. But I may just be way off and not know what I'm talking about. 

Otherwise I like him a lot. He's very cute.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

He could be the twin of my 10 year old grey Arab!

I would try to strengthen the back. It is short but looks swayed or weak.

He looks willing and has nice free movement.

With his short back, I would use a saddle with a rounded skirt. Just from experience, the square skirt will dig in once weight is in the saddle causing discomfort.

Good thing you live on the opposite coast, or I would have a driving team of two lil Arabs pulling a red wagon!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He looks like a really nice calm horse in the video and moves freely enough
With his hollow back conformation you'll need to work on him to get a relaxed rounder outline under saddle - no head in the air hollow neck as that will add to the hollow back and likely cause him some problems later on down the line


----------



## RosieTosie (Dec 15, 2013)

Do any of you know good exercises to get a rounder outline and strengthen his back?


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

getting a horse to collect himself nicely will help strengthen his back and prevent swayback.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I start on the lunge line getting the horse long, low, and round at all gaits. Takes a little time and consistency, as most training does.

Also ground poles. I start on the circle with poles at the 3 o'clock and 9 o'clock positions. Then, over time, add poles at 6 and noon. I then add varying heights to the poles.

Once I feel the horse is building up his conditioning, I set the poles in a fan design. I will start with two and work up from that number.

Or course hill work is always good.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Though collection is the ultimate aim it has to be a slow process and not something you can force a horse into overnight
What you want in the early stages is a horse that's relaxed and willingly accepting the bit so long and low is going to be better than trying to drag his head into frame - which is going to make him brace himself against it.
A horse needs to learn to give to pressure by using a light give and take hand that rewards with release. When you apply pressure to a horse their first reaction is usually to move against it and not towards it so its a learning process for them
I like the idea of ground poles and lots of simple changes of direction using your legs as cues not just your hands so he has to listen to you all the time


----------



## RosieTosie (Dec 15, 2013)

How long a period would you start with? 30min?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Are you talking about riding or lunging?
20 to 30 minutes is the general suggested amount of time for lunging a horse that's just starting into work - moving in a small circle puts a lot of strain on a horses joints and muscles and should be built up gradually to allow the horse to develop its own natural balance
If the horse is only just starting under saddle the main aim is to keep him relaxed, willing and focused so breaking down the sessions into several shorter ones a day can be a lot more productive than trying to ask too much at once


----------



## RosieTosie (Dec 15, 2013)

@jaydee Lunging only, he hasn't been trained to ride yet. We're working on it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Then build him up to it really slowly - I wouldn't exceed the 30 minutes.
What you don't want is a horse that's just racing around, he needs to see it as a place to be calm and disciplined because that's how you want him to be when you get on his back the first time - use the lunge sessions to teach him to understand verbal cues - walk, trot, whoa - because they are the cues that you can then use alongside your leg aids when you do get on him


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I would treat him as any untrained horse. Lots of ground work, yielding, backing, and controlled lunging. Slow is the fast way with horses!

Build up to 30 minutes. You want him paying attention and listening to your commands. Takes time to develop the communication between you and him.


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

You've gotten a lot of good advice for bringing him along slowly and strengthening in general. I just wanted to add that this is a horse I would consider for my herd. A sound, sane, serviceable guy with a personality. And, I LOVE his name. 

We 'adopted' (for $1) an Anglo-Arab that had been abandoned at my previous boarding facility and spent 8 months stuck in a 12x24 pipe stall. He was a doll and I miss him and his huge personality all the time (we lost him about 15 years ago). Good luck and enjoy your new guy!


----------

